# Portugal Safe vs Unsafe



## Losblancos7 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,


If anyone could provide me with info on where and where Not to live in Portugal in terms of safety of course. I am looking to move with my family, and any info is greatly appreciated.
thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You'll probably find answers to a lot of your questions by using the search function on the site and it'd also help if you mentioned more about your requirements & preferences but as a rule of thumb the inland rural areas are generally fairly crime free and the coastal/touristy areas will have more (esp petty) crime.


----------

